# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  «В квартире» или «на квартире»?

## doninphxaz

Одна моя знакомая говорит, что можно жить и «в квартире», и «на квартире», но второй вариант подразумевает, что квартира наемная.  То есть: 
1.  Летом я жил на квартире на Вишневского.  (То есть, я снимал квартиру.)
2.  Моя сестра живет в квартире на Вишневского.  (То есть, она купила квартиру.) 
Верно ли это?  Ведь встречаются и такие моменты: 
3.  В заглавии этой статьи пишут «На квартире убитого Калашникова обыск», но в первом же предложении статьи пишут «Сегодня следователи столичной милиции проводят обыск в квартире, где проживал...» 
Еще: 
4.  В заглавии этой статьи пишут «Новосибирский риелтор устроил на квартире нарколабораторию», но во третьем м предложении статьи пишут «Злоумышленник приобрёл химические реактивы, а также необходимые приспособления для изготовления амфетамина и в своей квартире приступил к его синтезу». 
Нет ли у кого-нибудь советов, когда пользуются «на квартире» и «в квартире»?

----------


## vikk

Без разницы какой вариант использовать. Мо моему мнению, «на квартире» вносит некий дополнительный смылс, но это совсем не принципиально!!!

----------


## alexsms

В данном случае, кажется, есть такое отличие: на квартире подразумевает, что нахождение там временное (т.е. предлог "на" подчёркивает временность). Получается, что проживание в арендованной квартире (временно) можно выразить с помощью предлога "на" (или пример: Во время отпуска в Москве мы остановились у друзей на квартире).  
Но если сказать _Летом я жил в квартире на Вишневского (снимал её)_, то это не будет ошибкой. Всегда можно использовать в, ошибки не будет, но на можно применять только в определенных контекстах.  
По поводу примеров: На квартире убитого Калашникова обыск - можно объяснить такой узус тем, что обыск проходил временно, пришли люди с обыском, это происходило в течение небольшого отрезка времени (несколько часов), поэтому употреблено "на", подчёркивается некая динамика события.
Однако, можно и так - В квартире убитого Калашникова обыск - и ошибки не будет. В таком случае динамика высказывания более нейтральна. 
Новосибирский риелтор устроил на квартире нарколабораторию - тот же самый принцип. Временная лаборатория на квартире. И опять не будет ошибкой сказать: Новосибирский риелтор устроил в квартире нарколабораторию.  в своей квартире приступил к его синтезу - "в" может подчёркивать нахождение внутри помещения. В данном случае, кажется, это хотели подчеркнуть - лаборатория была внутри, в квартире.

----------


## Milanya

> «на квартире» вносит *некий* дополнительный смылс

 Какой вы загадочный.  

> можно жить и «в квартире», и «на квартире», но второй вариант подразумевает, что квартира наемная

 Это правильно. Но это не всё.  

> В заглавии этой статьи пишут «На квартире убитого Калашникова обыск», но в первом же предложении статьи пишут «Сегодня следователи столичной милиции проводят обыск в квартире,

  

> На квартире убитого Калашникова

 Имеется в виду, что обыск производился дома, а не , скажем, на работе. (at his home)  

> проводят обыск в квартире

 внутри а квартире (in his apartment)
Предлог "в" подразумевает "внутри". Предлог "на" просто ссылается на место действия. Поэтому, "установить кондиционер" лучше звучит с "в квартире". А вот "проводить обыски" можно и "на квартирах" и "в квартирах".

----------

